# Walther PK380 or P22 laser light combo?



## BUGMAN-108 (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope this is the right section to ask. I am looking for a good quality laser/light combo for my P22 and a PK380 but can't seem to locate one that is guaranteed to fit them. Streamlight makes a few but never states either of mine if the fitment descriptions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snake hunter (Jun 14, 2009)

Viridian Green lasers has p-22 stuff and works great or try
Beamshot lasers, I have one on my sig p220 and im very happy
plus you can see green in the daytime


----------



## BUGMAN-108 (Jun 16, 2009)

Will do and thanks.


----------

